# Another Free book on Kindle by CT Horner.



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

I am still seriously behind and falling even further. Decided to take the insurance money and redo my home office myself.

So to thank you for your patients I will have my Detective Story. "Murders of Opportunity" FREE for the next 5 days. So get your free copy today and enjoy it while you wait.

Link to my Website where there are no books for sale but click on the Books cover and it will take you to Kindle.

CT Horner


----------

